
List of Elixir books - sger
https://github.com/sger/ElixirBooks
======
dandanisaur
This is a good 'start' to an elixir list, but i'm surprised it's missing
'Programming Elixir' by Dave Thomas, which is probably the de-facto pick-
axe/K&R/whatever of elixir.

The title is a little misleading as it contains other resources than just
books (unfortunately missing [http://www.redfour.io/](http://www.redfour.io/)
too)

~~~
sger
Thanks for the comments i will add the book to the list

------
melling
I've got a small list of Elixir links, including editor support:

[https://github.com/melling/ComputerLanguages/blob/master/eli...](https://github.com/melling/ComputerLanguages/blob/master/elixir.org)

------
plainOldText
I've just discovered this repo that teaches you Elixir in a very original
fashion – in case anyone is interested:
[https://github.com/elixirkoans/elixir-
koans](https://github.com/elixirkoans/elixir-koans)

------
sotojuan
Might be worth it to mention some Erlang books. I've heard many have benefited
from Programming Erlang.

Also, stronger curation—Introducing Elixir is kinda old right? I'd put
Programming Elixir instead of it.

------
res0nat0r
Also check out the awesome-elixir list: [https://github.com/h4cc/awesome-
elixir](https://github.com/h4cc/awesome-elixir)

~~~
sger
nice list

